# Safe zone



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

How big is your safe area?
Just wondering how many have secure fenced area for your dog and how big it is!
I have about quarter acre surrounded by 5 foot chain link fence.Great for letting out and training but I do NOT leave dogger unsupervised.He does consider it HIS territory but welcomes human but NOT animal intruders!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

our fenced area is 3/4 of an acre surrounded by a 3.5' foot white picket fence..yea he cant jump in now but he will be able too..altho he doesnt go out unsupervised and we have a concrete slab that i will put a kennel on so he can hang out in there while we are in the backyard doing "family activities/lawn maintenance."etc etc


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

20ft X 12 ft.......LOL!!!......and the fence is about 2.5 feet high...
GO military housing!!!!
as you can guess we dont spend much doggie time in our yard besides bathroom breaks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Back yard is almost an acre 6 ft privacy then 4 ft chain-link on the back wooded side. The dogs do go out without me, but I do keep an eye on them when they are out romping(I can't stop myself, they are fun to watch)! Gates to the back woods are padlocked.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

We are fencing in our backyard this spring. We will go with a five foot fence. The yard isn't huge but a decent size for a city lot. It is big enough for them to run around in. They will never be out there unsupervised. I could leave Chatham but Kaper is way too much of an escape artist to leave unattended. He can open most door, especially the car doors and has figured out how to undo sliding locks (the lady who kennels our dogs had to change her whole locking system b/c of him) 

They already have a kennel in the back where they can be left unattended.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

We are entirely too blessed, the dogs have about 2 acres which we 5 ft fenced inside our 10 acres which are completely fenced with privacy fence and large animal fencing. We plan on building some kennels in the front down the road for rescues and fostering but that will be a while.


----------



## StandingH20 (Sep 7, 2001)

50 X 275 with a 6 ft fence. My dog has more room outside than he has inside. Our house is only 875 sq ft.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Our yard is 1-1/4 acres, completely fenced in with a 4' chain link fence. Then I put up a 2nd fence, 6' in from the first one, farm fencing, also 4' high.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

House 980 sq feet. Close neighbors on 2 of four sides of half acre lot.I have 5 ft chain link area enclosing quarter acre .Jake has free run when I am home . He is crate free confinement in house when I have to work.Wish I had more ability for off lead or more SAFE land for him to roam but impossible -Jake's quarter acre is his kingdom and he seems OK with it.


----------

